# The Burro - A Spanish Hybrid Concept



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I was so jazzed when this showed up at my shop door this afternoon. I've been playing around with the super ergo that ZDP made many moons ago. My g10/spruce scaled one I called the Buffalo shoots great side ways, but I have been meaning to make a Spanish style slingshot.

Here is my concept for my take on the Spanish target slingshot, I call it the Burro.

I took the handle and grip of the Buffalo and digitally cut off the tips. I then had to recreate and adapt the wire loops that are used to tie bands, instead of using wire, I went with a ladder system with 1"x .125" slots. This would ensure a enough clearance to tie gum rubber onto them. After figuring that out, I decided to go on more and see if I could incorporate a way to attach leather tabs also found on many Spanish style slingshots, since this was going to be a slab of aluminum, I positioned a hole directly underneath the ladder to accept a screw to attach the tab. This worked out great except for I oversized the hole, so instead of being able to TAP the hole with 1/4-20, I had to press in a brass insert.

The moment of truth came when I cut some leather tabs, punched holes on either side and weaved into the ladder. My crazy system worked! All that 3d imagining and flip flopping around in my head all came into being.

The smaller hole with the other screw in it will accept a pin sight that will can be adjusted for both elevation and windage, but I may add a second sight pin for the elevation exclusively.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Next, I am going to attempt to shape some custom scales, much like the Buffalo ergo. To get some shape studies, I use some left over foamie clay that I have and squished it around and gripped the slingshot until it felt nice.

The indentations left by my fingers and palm will be a great starting point to develop a truly custom fit. I already tried to shoot it without scales and it was a bit of a bear to shoot, the tubes I used are an unknown possibly 1842ish size. I will swap the leather tabs out for some thinner ones and use some super light weight 1/8" tube so i can shoot 1/4" SB all day long.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looks good! I like the quick change for the band sets....one of the down sides of the Spanish shooters.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you do for the sight system. I have a Spanish shooter that I haven't put the sight on yet...an adjustable might be just the thing it needs.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Looks good! I like the quick change for the band sets....one of the down sides of the Spanish shooters.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you do for the sight system. I have a Spanish shooter that I haven't put the sight on yet...an adjustable might be just the thing it needs.
> 
> Todd


I am hoping they are much more consistent than just tying gum rubber to the frame.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Very cool concept!

Love the leather tab attaching system!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

CLAY!! Dah THAT makes perfect sense for coming up with hand-fitting designs. Thanks man. So obvious now.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

like it =D


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the idea very much, looking forward for an available spanish style slingshot.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Who's House? *Au's House!!!*! Who's House? LoL.... Lookin pretty sweet, man.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

The creative stream is running fast. Good execution and descriptions of how you work too. Thanks!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's super cool!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

The nice guy at Lee Valley sold me some huge 3x3 hunks of Canadian maple for $1 each. The cut offs from baseball bat turning blanks. Now I know what will be the scales for my Burro.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Man I wish I had a Lee Valley near me


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I love it! I could see you doing that on a capuchin frame, or something like it, for straight flat bands and just securing it with a small plate with the aid of thumbscrew! Kind of a spin off from Bill's method. Please make a frame like that and I will buy a blank from you. I could probably mod that one to work. Will they be available to add to your blank assortment? I've been wanting to add one of your pieces to my collection.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this design. Great work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Watching you!!!!  Genius!  Have fun!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> I love it! I could see you doing that on a capuchin frame, or something like it, for straight flat bands and just securing it with a small plate with the aid of thumbscrew! Kind of a spin off from Bill's method. Please make a frame like that and I will buy a blank from you. I could probably mod that one to work. Will they be available to add to your blank assortment? I've been wanting to add one of your pieces to my collection.


Funny you should say that, I really like the attachment method a lot and the only reason I needed to have a double ladder was the off set handle scales would interfere with the thumb position. With a symetrical frame, there is only need for one slot which can also double for a gum rubber tie off point for those Spanish shooters out there.

I am making a whole set of dedicated band type shooters very soon.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok..I found some curly black walnut which is much more fun to work with and is a nice contrast to the bright finish of the aluminum. Plus, I am a sucker for mid century modern and this screams it.

A total of 7 hours of shaping, rasping, sanding and fitting. Still has a couple of hot spots but I couldn't help but put some BLO on it to show off the curves.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not a fan of this. This could be way more subtle. The design is good, the hook-up is cool and the execution is up to your standards. But this should be "in my opinion", half of this size.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I'm not a fan of this. This could be way more subtle. The design is good, the hook-up is cool and the execution is up to your standards. But this should be "in my opinion", half of this size.


Completely valid points. This could be more subtle but then how will I go to ECST next year and not have something different to shoot 

In a lot of ways, this is way over engineered and grossly adorned, but I enjoyed making it and learned a lot. The carving the curly walnut especially was a difficult task. I already have a design made up for a symmetrical version:

It'll be part of my CheckMate collection, the Knight:


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That is awesome! I see the mid-century in it too. How does is feel and shoot?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BROOKS said:


> That is awesome! I see the mid-century in it too. How does is feel and shoot?


I shot it this morning and it'll take some getting used to. I have an idea for a wrist location device so I know how far to push the forks forward shot after shot. It'll be an aluminum rod with an aluminium ball on the end, more mid century details.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Somebody has been busy. Good luck with this.


----------



## WalkingSlow (Dec 15, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Man I wish I had a Lee Valley near me


----------



## WalkingSlow (Dec 15, 2013)

Same here,
Very very nice design, by the way.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Chuck likes big fat grips as well...to wit his late Croissant and HDPE project. His hands are no larger than any average man's hands. My hands are so little. To each their own tho. I like the walnut, we call it nogal here, dunno if same wood, but American walnut is nice to work with. We import it in fine carpentry shops. Nice metal and wood work both. The leather attachment seems kewl as well, you sure are an innovator if spiffy designs that are functional.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa, that looks super cool! I like the idea of a commercially available Spanish-style shooter.


----------



## Urbancatapults (Aug 8, 2018)

so cool. Good luck


----------

